# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dua...

## Io_e_Te

...dhe e ndertova pallatin tim mbreteror prej rere brenda 4 vitesh...por nuk e dua me kete pallat prej rere...dua ti shkaterroj keto dhoma kaq te ftohta dhe te ngurta...dua ti djeg keto flete ditaresh te lodhura dhe te shkalafitura...dua ta  shkul zemren dhe te te largoj njeher e pergjithmone imazhin tend prej andej...dua ti bertas e ti uleras Zotit se nuk u tregua i drejte me mua...ne fund te fundit...cfaj ka Zoti per gabimet tona?me fal o Zot...dua te bej aq shum gjera dhe po e nis duke bere ato qe sduhet...uff!!!sa e ngaterruar qe jam!!!mundohem dhe te shkruaj keto absurditete te cilat do dua ti shfaros qe neser ne mengjes heret...mbase dhe pas disa oreve do me jene peshtirosur...me eshte peshtirosur cdo gje se cdo gje e bej duke pasur mendjen tek ty...dua te te largoj por si?siii?me thuaj si?mos shkruaj per ty?mos mendoj per ty?mos kete...mos ate...?cfar pra me thuaj cfar?keto i bej pa dashje rrush...mos kujto se kur nis te shkruaj nis me mendimin se do shkruaj per ty...s'e di pse neper rreshtat e mia idjote dhe pa kuptim do me ngaterrohesh ti neper kembe...sdua por...smundem ndryshe...
te dua...dhe me shume se vetja...e di qe kam nisur te urrej dhe veten?po shpirt!e urrej...
nuk dua ta urrej por skam si te bej ndryshe kur nuk di cte bej me jeten time qe kur ke ikur ti...dua ta denoj qe sditi te te mbaje prane saj, dua ti bertas dhe ta shaj, ta fyej e ta ofendoj qe spati qene e zonja te "rrinte prane teje"...dhe prape nuk e bej nje gje te tillle...nuk e bej se e di qe kete person te tille deshe per aq kohe...mbase e do akoma...(vertet!me do me?pff!sa pyetje kot!!!
crendesi ka tani?)une sdua asgje tjeter vecse te nis nje jete tjeter...dua qe kur te zgjohem ne mengjes mos jesh mendimi i pare qe cel diten...dua qe kur te ve koken ne jastik mos jesh mendimi i fundit i dites....dua qe ta degjoj nje kenge deri ne fund dhe mos i lag qerpiket me lot...dua qe kur te ec neper rruget e ketij qyteti te hekurt mos kujtoj asgje...dua ti bej delete gjithckaje ka lidhje me ty...ti djeg perkedheljet e tua nen rrezet e diellit te korrikut...dua ti laj puthjet e tua me uje te nxehte edhe sikur te pervelohem...dua...o sa shume gjera une!!!!por kjo do te thote te mos te te dua ty!!!jooo!!!!ty skam sesi mos te te dua!!!!
prandaj harroji ato qe thash me siper!! 
*dua te te dua ty...*

----------


## shigjeta

Io_e_Te mirese erdhe ne forum.  Me pelqeu shume meditimi plot pasion i mesiperem. Te uroj fat ne dashurin tende!   

pershendetje

----------


## Io_e_Te

Shum faleminderit shigjeta!
Te uroj dhe ty shum fat...

----------


## Agim Doçi

Io e Te,
Shumë të kërkoj ndjesë, ndonse të kam ardhur nga pas hap pas hapi. Ti je në krijimtari me dimensionet e mjeshtrit të gdhëndjes së mendimit. Nuk është kompliment për të të bërë qejfin kot!
Mirë se erdh në Forum e sidomos në Plantacionin e Letërsisë. Të uroj që të jesh Parcela e Rendimenteve të Larta! (lol)
Me dashuri Gimi

----------


## Io_e_Te

:buzeqeshje:  mgjth me ke ngrit pak si shume me lart mgjth te falenderoj!
Gjith te mirat,

Io_e_Te

----------


## tironce85al

Io_e_Te shume i bukur meditimi yt me te vertete je fantastike. te perqafoj fort. tere te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Io_e_Te

Sa nete i kam dashur ato fjalet e tua?sa nete e kam ndjere nevojen e trupit tend atje...afer...te te degjoja zerin dhe ashtu duke te te degjuar tek me flisje edhe per gjera qe mbase sme interesonin...doja vetem te te degjoja dhe ta bindja veten se ti ishe atje...me mua...per mua...e doja edhe tymin e cigares tek bente shtellunga tymi ne dhome dhe mua me lotonin syte nga tymi...e doja!edhe pse me bente keq!nese kish tym duhani ne dhome do te thoshte se ishe ti atje dhe prezenca jote skish si te me bente keq!e si mund te me bente keq prezenca jote???kurre...
ishe dicka vitale...pa te cilen nuk mund te rrija dot...e kisha tmerr te hapja deren dhe te shikoja nje dhome bosh, te ftohte dhe te heshtur!e di sa e urreja ne ato momente boten?s'e di pse...ajo kishte me pak faj se cdokush dhe une prape boten urreva...e ke mund te urreja ne ate cast?ty???jooo!!!!
si mund te te urreja une ty?ty smund te te urrej dhe mbase prandaj te dua aq shume!!!

p.s :mace e verdhe: hnx tironce!
Perqafime

----------


## Agim Doçi

U futa vetëm për ty!!!!!!!!!!
Të lutem më urre me të gjithë forcën e shpirtit!!
se ma morre frymën me dashurinë tënde!!!
Pastaj nëse nuk të vjen keq, dil përpara procesionit andej nga Rrapi i Trishit...
dhe thuaj me zë të lartë: - E hëngre edhe ti! Mirë të bëhet se më çmënde!
Ama mos harro!
Vjen një ditë dhe kopja ime e klonuar do të dalë përpara syve
 do të thotë duke u zgërdhirë: - ua futa të dyve!

Respekt Agimi
Të puth Minaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## Io_e_Te

Edhe ateher keshtu me the " Kaq shume me do ti mua?"
tamam sikur po ta merrja frymen me "indiferencen time"...por une s'e doja ate gje...s'doja por prape beja dicka qe pakuptuar po beja!e shef?as veten nuk isha ne gjendje te komandoja!!!
sdoja te te beja te largoheshe prej meje...apo ti me largove???
mbase...mbase ti ke te drejte qe te mbyta me "dashurine time"...
por ti pate tjeter motiv qe ike...se ti s'e kuptove kurre sa te dashurova dhe kjo per arsye se une sdoja ta dije!!!jam nje deshtim i natyres me keto kontradita ne trurin tim!ste urrej sepse...sepse...sepse!!!s'e di...di vetem dicka per te cilen jam e sigurt...isha e sigurt isha edhe dje jam sot...neser???sdo kete kopje te klonuar qe te me dale para dhe ta ngaterroj me ty...kurre!te klonuarin e shof kurse ty te ndjej!ndjenja ska te beje me pamjen!!ja tani!sa km jane larg dhe une prape te ndjej?
e shikon qe kam te drejte?ti edhe mund te mos me japesh te drejte...ska rendesi!dua te te dua ty...e di qe skam leje :i ngrysur:  por sa gjera jane te palejueshme sot????

p.s :e mira/e keqja: a trego cik ku esht ai vendi se do ta provoj njeher :buzeqeshje: 
Thnx per postimet

Sinqerisht,
Io_e_Te

----------


## Agim Doçi

Bri teje kalon një lum i trishtuar që nuk shushërin...
bri meje zogjt çdo ditë më këndojnë me Play Back!
Vend koti!... lulet nuk kanë aromë,  zogjt nuk cicërijnë...
tërë natën rrotullohem në krevatin pa dyshek!

Dreqi ta marrë, qenka dyshek uji dhe unë sipër tij(!)
Krejt sëprapthi! Arrestuar deti, lumi dhe liqeni...
ndërsa unë përmbi dyshek me keqas se nata nxij!...
Këtu arrestohet Liria me Liri!.......

G.

----------


## Io_e_Te

...dhe une dua ta urrej...
me thua si???

----------


## Io_e_Te

...dhe kur formova numrin tend doja te flisja...doja te te perkedhelja sic e beja ateher(ne fakt s'e kam bere kurre kte gje...thosha se fjalet e teperta jane fukarrallek.ti e dije qe te doja.skish nevoje per "zemra, ylli,shpirt" keto jane etiketa qe konsideroja se nuk ish nevoja ti vija ne biseden tone...)ajo qe doja te beja ishte thjesht te degjoja zerin tend, te flisnim si ateher per cdo gje...edhe per muhabete banale-si eshte koha tek ty?dhe duke folur per kohen do dilnim tek merzitja...qe atje do dilnim tek shoqeria(qe ska mbetur asgje prej saj), pastaj do flisnim sesa vetem ndiheshim, pastaj duke folur per vetmine do flisnim per boshllekun qe la secili...thua se do flisnim per kete te fundit?dyshoj...ty ste ka pelqyer asnjeher te flasesh...e pse?
do doja ta dija kete por e di qe skam per ta ditur...skam nga ta di...bie zilja e telefonit...hesht...ndersa dora me dridhet...-Alo!Alo!
dhe une rrija e te degjoja...ah, sa doja te te flisja!o Zot sa do doja te te thosha -Me mungon zemra ime!e di qe me mungon edhe me shume se dje? :i ngrysur:  Kujtova se "e nesermja" sot do me conte larg teje por cuditerisht ajo te largon ty dhe me afron mua afer teje... cdo dite e me teper! (ku di une te shqiptoj keto!!!)
Une sdi :i ngrysur:  Ose mbase sdua ti them, ose mbase dua ti kuptosh vete...ose mbase...hic hic!lere fare!harroje...
e mbylla telefonin, se e dija qe sdo beja asgje vecse te nisja te qaja pas receptorit te telefonit, ashtu sic bej une kur te jap ndonje telefonate "anonime"...sa e cmendur jam!e cdua qe te mar ne telefon?
ti i perket jetes te kaluar e cila ndodhet larg tashme...ka nje vit qe eshte nisur...po tani?Cdua ne te vertete?...S'e di...Di vetem qe...

Dua...

----------


## Io_e_Te

...dhe ike...
ktheve syte nga dera, me hodhe dhe mua nje veshtrim shkarazi dhe dole...dole ashtu sikur doje te thoje qe nxitoje dhe qe ishe i detyruar te ikje.Me pare, gjithmone e justifikoje ikjen tende por kete rradhe nuk the asnje fjale...More rrobat, te gjitha gjerat e tua, hodhe canten ne kurriz dhe ike...Ike per te mos u kthyer me ne ate dhome te ngarkuar mal me kujtime...Ike...asnje veshtrim si ai shkarazi qe me dhe ne mengjes sdo me hedhesh me dhe as ate shikimin plot perbuzje qe me hodhe mbreme sikur ishte faji im qe te doja aq...u lodhe duke me pare ashtu mbase...prandaj dhe ike...ose mbase te mbyta me dashurine time sic me thoshin te tjeret...
Nuk ece me neper rruget ku edhe guret kishin nevoje per hapat e tu, nuk shkove me as tek ato lokalet tek liqeni ku edhe mjelmat e donin buzeqeshjen tende, nuk ece me...as ndjeu mungesen e shikimit tend...dhe dhoma qau nga mosprania e zerit tend...
Une e di qe ti ske faj...Nuk deshe me asgje nga keto!ti deshe te ecje neper rruge ku asgje nuk kerkonte vemendjen dhe veshtrimet e tua shkarazi apo me perbuzje...Asgje skerkonte asgje...vec meje vetem une kisha nevoje per ty ne kete rast
Vetem une i doja ato veshtrime...edhe kuriozitetin edhe perbuzjen...I doja dhe i dua...sepse TE DUA...me gjith perbuzjen e perbuzjes tende Te dua...

----------


## Io_e_Te

Dhe nje mengjes tjeter pa ty...Hapa syte dhe te kerkova si nje e pashprese por perseri ste gjeta...
Skisha kujt ti thosha -Mirmengjes!, as kujt ti thosha se e doja me teper se diten e kaluar, as kujt ti puthja syte e pastaj te falenderoja Zotin qe i la edhe nje dite tjeter me mua.Skisha as ke te percillja e te prisja...Skisha asnje motiv te mos rrija ne ate gjendje: pa demakiuar, me rimelin shperndare nga te qarat e mbremshme, rrobat e hedhura sa andej kendej, bishtat e cigareve qe mbreme aty, filxhanet e kafes ende mbi tavoline...
Ti e di qe une e kam urryer gjithmone rremujen por sot s'e di pse me teper se kurre, doja ta genjeja veten qe i kishe lene ti atje!
E mban mend sa here te flisja kur i lije rrobat e hedhura ku mundeshe, bishtat e cigareve i lije deri ne mgjes, filxhanin e kafes me ore te tera mbi tavoline ose mbi komodine...Sa e sa here kemi diskutuar rreth ketyre...dhe ti premtoje! Premtoje dhe prape premtoje (duke e ditur qe skishe per ti mbajt kurre).
Dhe une rri keshu ne krevat, ne kulmin e pasivitetit tim, e humbur, e lodhur, e akullt...Fiksoj veshtrimin ne nje pike pa e ditur ceshte dhe ashtu rri...me ore te tera...
Por...me ne fund nuk e durova dot ate pasivitet maksimal ne shpirtin tim...mar guximin te cohem te bej ato gjera qe beja kur isha me ty (duke e ditur fare mire qe do ti lija pa i nisur mire)...
Ti sje...Crendesi ka nese i bej me apo jo? Atehere, prandaj dhe i beja, se isha me ty!Cdo gje kishte komplet tjeter mrekulli kur ishe ti prezent...edhe dicka banale behej dicka e jashtezakoshme!!!
Kur benim shopping dhe terbonim shitsen me kapricot tona, kur dilnim nga deti, kur benim piknike,kur shkonim ne kinema, kur hanim mengjesin bashke, kur vije me merrje nga shkolla, kur rrinim me ore te tera afer zjarrit te oxhakut, kur rrinim zgjuar deri ne mengjes...
Sot, tani, as shopping-u, as shetitjet nga deti, as pikniket dhe as mengjeset skane ndonje kuptim pa ty!...Asgje sme hyn me ne sy!
Vec kesaj dhome qe renkon nga mosprezenca jote...
Sdua as te flas me ndonje, as te degjoj njeri...
Dua qe edhe kete mengjes te jem me ty, me kujtimet e mia...gjith mengjesin, gjith diten, gjith mbremjen...duke pritur mengjesin tjeter...

----------


## Io_e_Te

...sa gjera doja pardje, dje disa te tjera dhe ne fund duke mos pasur asgje!sot deshirat e mia jane groposur aq thelle sa harrova cdoja pardje, dje...di vetem qe sot sdua asgje vec ketyre oreve qe rri duke te veshtruar ty, ecur afer teje, duke te pare fshehurazi mos kapesh shikimet e mia,kaq...te te shoh deri ne momentin e fundit, kur te shkoj ne stacionin e trenit dhe pas te mbetet imazhi yt...
...kaq dua...
Kerkoj shume?????

----------


## Flava

jo me nuk kerkon shume...me shum kerkojme neve te besh...po ti se mos na degjon e? :buzeqeshje: 
Befsh qejf...te puth fort}{

----------


## BlEdIi

Si nuk i kisha lexuar keto me para une..!
Io_e_Te pershendetje te sinqerta per shkrimet,shume te bukura!
Suksese te metejsheme ne jete Io_e_Te dhe sa me shume fat.

Me respekt Bledi!

----------


## Io_e_Te

> _Postuar më parë nga Flava_ 
> *jo me nuk kerkon shume...me shum kerkojme neve te besh...po ti se mos na degjon e?
> Befsh qejf...te puth fort}{*


Duhet te presesh nganjeher qe gjerat te marrin vete rrugen e tyre!
p.s: e di me e di qe skerkoj shume por...prape dua se...

 Bledi,
thnx!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Në mjegullnajën e mendimit
Ti vetëtije aq verbuese!
Në netët e gjata të largimit
më ishe bërë aq torturuese!...

Doja të kapja me mëndjen time
A ishe endërr a vegim?...
Jam përpëlitur buzë një gremine...
s'të gjej dot...dhe s'kish kuptim!

Nëse të shkruaj në gjuhë Amëtare
kjo ngjet se nuk e di Sans'Krishten!
Kjo dashuri e lashtë..oh!... fare
Më bën të vuaj dhe të dyfishten!.........***

***dyfishten - 
kur vuajn njëkohësisht dy veta sado larg ndodhen! Kjo ngjet dhe me aktin sublim të ejakulasionit të një kopje pavarësisht nga largësija midis tyre!(Mos më keqkuptoni ju lutem - kjo nuk është banale dhe jonjerzore)
Agimi

----------


## Io_e_Te

Thua jam "aq torturuese"?...

----------

